# Runny Nose?



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

I noticed Sieger has a bit of a runny nose today. Nothing off color, just a runny nose. Is that something that normally might happen or is it something I should be concerned about.

Nothing else is different about him, he has napped a bit more today, but he played hard with a bunch of other dogs earlier, so he is a little worn out.

Thank you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is he teething? That can make sinus more active. I know Karlo had a bit of clear discharge w/ his eyes when he started to teethe. Keep an eye on it though...


----------



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, he is teething, and I have noticed his nose runny another time as well, but it was gone next day. 
The reason I am worried now is that I read somewhere online today that dogs don't get colds, so any runny nose is probably kennel cough, a tumor or something worse. Of course, I got a little freaked out when I saw that.

I will watch it, I watch him like a hawk anyway







, do you think if it gets worse or keeps up past another day or so it is something I should see his vet for?


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

A runny nose with a clear discharge could just be an allergy as well. Bailey gets this at different times of the year.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

There's a virus going around WA right now. It seems to be hitting puppies in particular (esp those that go to puppy play and puppy school) We started to get hit about a month or so ago in Western WA -- 

Starts off with clear discharge, maybe a few sneezes... then all of a sudden, heavy thick green goopy discharge from both nostrils.

Our dogs are also quite lethargic, sleep a lot more than usual. They go at their usual rate (you know, approx 150 mph







) then DROP and sleep for a LONG time...

I wouldn't be surprised if it's spread to Oregon by now.

Keep an eye on your pup. If the discharge gets worse, you probably want to bring him to the vet. A lot of our dogs ended up with secondary infections and needed antibiotics.

This last about 5 days if there's no infection; about 10 days if there is. 

Hope your pup is ok, but if Sieger does seem to get worse.. well, that's probably what he has.









It is VERY contagious, so as a precaution, you probably want to keep him home from school.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: kaitThe reason I am worried now is that I read somewhere online today that dogs don't get colds, so any runny nose is probably kennel cough, a tumor or something worse. Of course, I got a little freaked out when I saw that.


Dog’s can get the flu. It’s different than the human version in that it presents more like a cold than flu IMO. It’s symptoms are similar to kennel cough. However, I believe that a clear discharge is nothing to worry much about. Like someone already said, it could be from the teething. 

I’d worry more if the discharge was thicker, mucusy or green colored. Does he have a fever at all? Then I might call or bring him to a vet.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Sorry its such a delayed post, I used the search tool. My pup who is 9 weeks Jason a bit of a runny nose that started today but that is all. She still played, did training and slept just like she did this past week. Should i be worried. As I type this she is playing like normal.lie


----------

